# Chi's at Niagra Falls



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

We had a spur of the moment trip to the Gorgeous Niagra Falls!! 
They have a NO DOG POLICY. 
We totally respect that and I was waiting while my husband went inside to see what parts of the park we were permitted in.
The lady in charge motioned to me to come in with the three dogs.
Her comment was "What Dogs, I don't see any dogs". We were able to enjoy the awesomeness of Niagra Fall with the girls.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

That's awesome that she let you in with the pups! Must have been a dog lover  Looks pretty spectacular.


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Great Pictures! I never see dogs when I'm at work either. It's a rare medical condition called, "I don't get paid enough to bother".


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> That's awesome that she let you in with the pups! Must have been a dog lover  Looks pretty spectacular.


Yes, I think so! We were just going to wander the park area, which was beautiful, she came out and told us to go on through to the observation area. We had fun!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lola's mommy8 said:


> Great Pictures! I never see dogs when I'm at work either. It's a rare medical condition called, "I don't get paid enough to bother".


Hahaha, you are so right! That is a MAJOR medical problem...it s always a pleasure to encounter those that do!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that is so cool that the lady let you in even though no dogs were allowed . Those are gorgeous pics of you , your hubby, and the girls !!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

that looks beautiful, Its great that you were able to take the doggies in with you  glad you had a nice time!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's brilliant! I love it how chihuahuas sometimes get away with going to places where dogs aren't normally allowed.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Love it! You all look great with the falls as a backdrop! So nice that the lady let you in.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Did you see the Rainbow Bridge at the Falls?......... the Falls are such an AWESOME place... such power from that water.........


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> that is so cool that the lady let you in even though no dogs were allowed . Those are gorgeous pics of you , your hubby, and the girls !!!


Thanks Elaine. We were on our way to Missouri and decided to take a quick detour. We were so glad that we did...love it. The dogs had a nice break also!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> that looks beautiful, Its great that you were able to take the doggies in with you  glad you had a nice time!


I had never seen the falls Jessica! It was awesome. We didn't expect to get in so I didn't put anything warm on the girls. I told my husband that of all times, that's when they needed something..😏


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, Debby. Looks like you all had a nice day sight seeing. That is great that the lady let you in with the dogs. It's so refreshing to hear that there are some people out there that will bend the rules a little when it's not busy and no harm done to any one.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Such nice pictures! We've had that happen, too where we've been invited in despite the "no dogs" sign. Guess they figure there are wallets in the dog bags. hehe.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww that's brilliant! I love it how chihuahuas sometimes get away with going to places where dogs aren't normally allowed.


Me too Camille..it was totally unexpected. It goes both ways though. They can be respected or disrespected!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Photobuff42 said:


> Love it! You all look great with the falls as a backdrop! So nice that the lady let you in.


Thank you Kay...we never expecte good pics, I also love the way these turned out. It was cloudy, misty and COLD!' Beautiful place.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

jan896 said:


> Did you see the Rainbow Bridge at the Falls?......... the Falls are such an AWESOME place... such power from that water.........


OMG Jan...truly something to see!! I think we were on the "Rainbow Bridge"??
Where is it? It was a totally spur moment of the moment detour for us. We just drove over and walked in. We hadn't done any research at all....totally worth it!!
You are right, the power of the f that water gives you chills!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah, she must have been a dog person. I had no idea that they had a no dogs policy. Good to know.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the fact that you were there 'off season' is one of the reasons the lady was so accommodating! The falls are certainly gorgeous. Years ago, we had a Chinese lady who went to the falls for her wedding trip. When she got back, my mom asked her how she liked the falls, and she said "they were nice, but we have Buckingham Fountain here in Chicago"!!! Hardly a comparison in my mind!


----------

